# xbox one



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, i cant seem to find a definitive release date for uae for this, anyone know? some places are even saying next year?


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

Since xbox one is released on 22 November, it would probably take a max of 1 week to reach UAE.

If it takes longer (which i highly doubt) you can use aramex shop and ship


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Might not have an official release here yet (which will be set by Microsoft) but very likely they'll be available here on the 'grey' market maybe a week after.

I've found this is a terrible time to buy any gadgets though, the sellers know they are desired and so can charge whatever they want. Also my bro once bought a PS2 that was NTSC, whilst most games sold here are PAL so caused issues there, especially when he went back to the UK.

I am planning on getting the PS4 but will probably just wait and get it when I head to the UK for New Year.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

mac86 said:


> I am planning on getting the PS4 but will probably just wait and get it when I head to the UK for New Year.


That is a good plan, I'm hoping to land one off of the black friday / cyber monday deals if possible ... xbox screwed the pooch with their used games policy, personally would stay away ...


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

I read that xbox one will be region free. I'm not sure about the PS4


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Kurdish said:


> I read that xbox one will be region free. I'm not sure about the PS4


Well the PS3 has been region free with a caveat ... mine is an American unit, but the games here are Europe region, just meant that I had to open a second account with Sony. So when I get games from the states, I use the older account, for games from here I use the new one.

From everything I have read, it will be the same for the PS4 ...


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Sony said no region restrictions, and Microsoft did as well....well, after when they did the various uturns to rescue their disastrous launch. Microsoft are limiting the countries hey first release in, there are a handful of European countries who won't get it at launch, so any that get here will probably be overpriced. Better to get in the UK. 

A number of shops here are getting the PS4 and from what they've said when I enquirer they're getting European models and on euro launch, so PS may have a head start out here. I have Xbox 360, but I hated the original XBox One policies (region locking, 24 hour online checking, DRM, mandatory Kinect inclusion, massive focus on TV integration). They have backtracked on most of it, but I have little interest in Kinect, and the TV integration is of no interest to me, especially not out here, and I'm not sure that I trust Microsoft not to backtrack more so I'm more likely to go PS next gen. Plus Major Nelson is a complete tool and the fact that they employ someone like hi makes me not like them....! 

Saying that though, whilst I still have a preorder in the UK with Amazon (and cancelled my XBOne preorder!) I may just wait until next year and see how they pan out. GTAV will keep me going for a good few months and there's not really any release titles that are blowing me away. Might be worth asking in Geekay if they intend getting any in.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

It seems games currently being manufactured for the Xbox 360 are coming up region-free (the bf just bought GTA here, a Dutch version that works on my US Xbox), but sadly it looks likes the PS4 is coming up roses compared to the Xbox one...


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Sony: Playstation 4 will be region free
Sony PlayStation 4 to Be Region Free, Used Games Will Not Be Restricted
Playstation 4 is region free

Also....Sony worldwide studios president Shuhei Yoshida took to Twitter to confirm that Sony's next-generation console wouldn't opt to restrict games to specific geographical regions -


> https://twitter.com/yosp/status/344358589042941952




Seems fair to say both are region free.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Ps4 ftw !!!


----------



## marti33 (Oct 6, 2013)

I think it will be available very fast here after official release - there are so many kids that will like to play new games


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry to bring this old post back up.

It seems the official release date for ps4 in dubai is December 13th, which is retarded in my opinion, since it is region free and you can get one using Aramex shop n ship... A month earlier.. and still get it here weeks before release date..

I feel like I got scammed by a certain famous gaming store in Dubai, since I was told I would be one of the first people to get the ps4 in dubai If I preordered, which I did, except that I do not see a difference in price if I had ordered it online (including shipping)

I don't get the point of pre-ordering If the store employees lie to you and tell you that you would get it at most a week after U.S/EU official release date... (They are using their lack of knowledge as an excuse to sell you more)

There are currently people who are ordering ps4s online and selling em to rich kids for double the price on certain websites, and the funny part is, they are selling a lot.

Since Xbox one is released after ps4, I'm sure you are better off ordering it online. or you might have to wait till 2014 to get it.

Price difference would be hardly noticeable.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You might yet get the system before the official release date. Just because it's a large/reputed gaming store doesnt mean they might not tap into the grey import market and fulfill orders.

p.s: not saying that is the case, just saying it is a a possibility....


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

There are early reports of lots of faulty machine. There are over 200 angry reviews on Amazon US about their machines dying. It's early days; there are no official stories and it may be a firmware issue and the consoles not actually dead, but it might be a blessing to not have a US one and have to get it back if it's faulty! I know 200 out of the hundreds of thousands they have shipped is small, but that's just one seller, and an online one. 

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: PlayStation 4: Launch Edition

There are a lot of non-verified by Amazon feedback though, don't know why anyone would put those on there if they didn't buy them from Amazon! The cynic in me wonders if that's a bit dodgy.....!

I have one pre-ordered in the UK but won't be able to collect until Xmas, and if the stories are true and there are a large number of faulty units I'll cancel my UK pre-order and wait until I can get one out here. 

I was told by Geekay that the first batch they have will be the European launch (29/11) but they're all pre-ordered so now they're taking pre-orders for the official UAE launch on 13/12. 50% cash up front to pre-order. I didn't actually ask if that guarantees you one but from how the guy said it I assumed you would. That would really be taking the **** if you have to pay up front and still don't get one!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Seems like it is a bit of an overreaction ...

Faulty PlayStation 4’s are “isolated incidents” says Sony | Lazygamer .:: The Worlds Best Video Game News ::.

I'm waiting to see what black friday/cyber Monday deals they have, gonna get mine then. My biggest worry at the moment is what to do with my ps3, need to get rid of it ....


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, hopefully. The forums are going crazy with Xbox fanboys stirring it up as well....! I was glad that the European launch is a few weeks later as the US can identify all the problems first! 

I do still think it may be better to get one out here though. Cheaper as well (than the UK). It's £349 (2066 AED) for the console in the UK and here it works out at £290 (1699 AED). They're *supposed* to be region free so hopefully games from all regions will work (and I'll be able to set up a UK account!)


----------



## Lyaliuae (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey,

As far as I know there's no official release date yet for Xbox one in the UAE, but I am assuming it will be officially released in 2014 for the UAE.

For me, I won't take a risk and buy it online, as I will buy it from here, because of the warranty as the first edition is known with problems.

However, some shops  in the UAE started to sell PS4 U.S. Version for around Dh 3,000 without warranty of course, but as I mentioned earlier I won't buy it until it is officially released in the UAE, which will be in Dec. 13 because of warranty.

PS4 is region free, and it will work in any country as it is 100-240v.

Hope this explains for you.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Official PlayStation website: PlayStation 4, PS4 - available from 13 December  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow! 1 million PS4 units sold in the first 24 hours apparently! Double the amount of Wii units sold in the first month and five times the number of PS2 units sold in its first month! Very impressive figures!

PlayStation 4 sold 1 million units in first day of availability | Joystiq


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Just saw the newsletter from Jadopado, the PS4 is on there now. But to say it's pricey at above 2K USD would be an understatement ...


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow, that was quick! I presume that was spam.... went before I could report it! lol


----------



## priscirabzo (Nov 20, 2013)

Search for Xbox One in Dubai on google. You can find the online shopping websites selling out here in dubai.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Groupon have some Xbox Ones..... not cheap though! 3199 AED - works out at around £100 more than the actual price ($150 I think). 

The PS4 is around 1699 if you can get one so that shows how overpriced it is.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

There is plenty on Dubizzle.... i'll wait until it hits the shops though...


----------



## venomsaajid (Feb 7, 2013)

The PS4 is available at Jumbo Electronics. Jumbo Electronics is the main distributor for Sony in the UAE. They are currently giving away the pre-ordered PS4's.... 

Those who pre ordered it seem to be collecting theirs already.... Pre orders were taken in October. 

Price around 2499 AED for PS4 with one controller, and Grand Turismo 6


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

venomsaajid said:


> The PS4 is available at Jumbo Electronics. Jumbo Electronics is the main distributor for Sony in the UAE. They are currently giving away the pre-ordered PS4's....
> 
> Those who pre ordered it seem to be collecting theirs already.... Pre orders were taken in October.
> 
> Price around 2499 AED for PS4 with one controller, and Grand Turismo 6


hmm... i was gonna wait for the xbox one but knowing that the ps4 is now available..........:nod:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ACertainRomance said:


> hmm... i was gonna wait for the xbox one but knowing that the ps4 is now available..........:nod:


Also not to mention that the ps4 specs are much superior in comparison to the xbox one. Just read a a story about how battlefield 4 shows the rather large graphics processing difference between the two.

Xbox One's Lower Resolution Impacts Battlefield 4's Gameplay Visibility


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

venomsaajid said:


> The PS4 is available at Jumbo Electronics. Jumbo Electronics is the main distributor for Sony in the UAE. They are currently giving away the pre-ordered PS4's....
> 
> Those who pre ordered it seem to be collecting theirs already.... Pre orders were taken in October.
> 
> Price around 2499 AED for PS4 with one controller, and Grand Turismo 6


There is no Gran Turismo 6 for PS4 (yet)


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Geekay games in the MOE have Xbox One's in stock (even though it's not officially out here yet). Not sure of the prices though... I was trying to get a PS4 and the guy in there said that's what most people want and they have a list of around 800 people waiting, but can't shift the XBones!

If anyone is after a PS4, Carrefour now have them listed on their webstore and are delivering as well (and let you do cash on delivery). They're dropping in and out of stock but there are 17 bundles with Killzone, an extra controller and the camera for what it would cost for the plain console in the UK! (Just ordered mine...!)


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I was actually going to do an XBO thread last night, I am bringing mine over on Monday and wanted to know if it would play well with the TV there i.e. I can connect it to Sky HD and it works (just doesn't change channel). Does it change the channels on voice on the systems out there yet?


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

From what I've read it's hit and miss on whether it works with your setup even in the UK. I doubt it'll change channels out here but I imagine it'll still pass through the video and sound. I doubt there'll be much dedicated content even when it is officially out over here either, certainly not of interest to a Brit, and if content is geo-based that might make it more difficult to get UK content like Netflix, etc (although still possible). 

I'd still bring it though! Seems daft to have spent £450 on it and leave it at home!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I connected it to my Sky HD and then took it off 10 minutes later, the sound is totally off when running it through my AV and the image judders something to do with the 50/60hz I believe.

Yeah defo bringing it.

Just need to sort a 'workaround' router that I can't find any info on :lol:


----------

